

Ask HN: NSA and GCHQ incompatible licenses - Donch

Everyday something new comes up with the security services of the world infringing our liberties. We write software, some of is it is open sourced, most of it has licenses.<p>How feasible would it be to add a clause to some of these licenses that denies the use of that software by security services for spying on their own people? Obviously some open source software would have a greater impact than others. What open source software is likely used by the NSA and GCHQ et al?<p>I&#x27;ll start with OpenSSL!
======
lmm
You could use the HESSLA or similar. It would make the license non-opensource,
and most of us consider such conditions to be a poor tradeoff (e.g.
[http://www.gnu.org/licenses/hessla.html](http://www.gnu.org/licenses/hessla.html)
)

------
sillysaurus2
It's pretty clear that normal rules don't apply to the NSA or to GCHQ.

If you want to make a difference, it's probably best to call your congressman
and let them know that you're deeply troubled by recent events.

